# Trying to Learn More About Conformation



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I would like to learn more about goat conformation, but I am having some trouble coming up with resources for doing so. The internet seems to be lacking in this area I'd like to see some pictures pointing out what certain faults look like and such, but I have come up empty.

The other trouble is, as some of you may know, I have kinder goats and they are considered a dual purpose breed (milk and meat). All the conformation information{:lolgoat:}regards meat or dairy. How do I find the balance between?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I would like to learn more about goat conformation, but I am having some trouble coming up with resources for doing so. The internet seems to be lacking in this area I'd like to see some pictures pointing out what certain faults look like and such, but I have come up empty.
> 
> The other trouble is, as some of you may know, I have kinder goats and they are considered a dual purpose breed (milk and meat). All the conformation information{:lolgoat:}regards meat or dairy. How do I find the balance between?


I saw an excellent pic collage on dairy goats on fb mini nubian breeders... i have asked if i could share it here for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have dairy goats, ADGA should have that info.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I know there is information online, but I was hoping for pictures or examples to help with understanding what the information actually looks like. I have a hard time understanding exactly what the descriptions mean since I have no reference.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I think i got them all in here for you. I posted these with permission from the original poster.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Those are fantastic diagrams!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is SO helpful. Thankyou!!! Just what I was looking for!
:ty:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Now what I am going to do is post some pics of my girls and say what I think I am seeing, and you guys tell me if my opinion sounds right. I know that pictures can be decieveing, but I think they cooperated pretty well for me.
I think Bella (top) looks a little more swayed in the back than she normally does.
















I think Bella has a longer body than Prim. Both are a bit steep on the rump angle, but Prim's is better. Prim is more of a triangle in the body capacity and also has more body capacity than Bella. Bella is more of a rectangle.
















Clearly here Prim is much more of a triangle.
















I have noticed from the beginning that Bella is much more narrow in the shoulders. I thought that was a fault, but now I not sure Prim's shoulders aren't out a bit far.

No udders to compare yet. That should come in spring. (fingers crossed)

Please tell me what you think. I want to learn! :bookgoat:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Those are fantastic diagrams!


Ikr!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been looking into the breed for a while because I love Pygmys and I love Nubians so a cross of the two intrigues me. There is a group on Facebook that is all about Kinders, I will post a link below. It appears that most Kinders have a tiny bit of a steep rump.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/kinderfolks/

Bella does have a steep rump but I think it's part of the breed, but she also has the better brisket and neck blending of the two. Her back is really wavy. 
Prim has a better back and rump and really good width between her front legs.
I'm really not that good at confirmation yet so take my words with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Look for the book “The Illustrated Standard For the Dairy Goat.”


----------



## Minky (Aug 12, 2018)

These photos and triangle diagrams have been very helpful, and quite surprising! Who knew a goat should have a flat rump?! Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You are welcome!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Those diagrams are so helpful. Would have helped me study the scorecard as well when I was in 4H


----------

